# Another led question



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

So much info out there but here is my question. In my 6g edge I upgraded to mr16 sockets and installed globe 4300k led bulbs. I'm not that happy with them and want to install the fluval led replacement bulbs but they are 10,000k. Are these too powerful for a low tech planted tank. Will the plants just grow faster or melt from the super power light. I also have a Hamilton led strip across the "dead" spot at the front so I have more areas to grow plants.


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

they are not by any means to powerful. they are comparatively weak to a single 3 watt led bulb or the 3 x 3 watt bulbs i use on one of my setups.


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

the 4300K and 10000K is not a measurement for the output of the LED ( or any fixture in this case). It is really just the color temperature., 4300K should be the so call "Warm white" and really easy to find in Home depot or RONA when you buy your regular light bulbs. 
10000K is not usual to find in average store. It will provide a lot higher Blue spectrum. From my understanding ( I am no expert in fresh water, so if I am wrong someone can correct me), the 10000K is ok for freshwater, but because plants need more green/red spectrum to grow properly, 10000K might make your plant look yellowish. However, the benefit for the 10000K compare to the 4300K is that the 10000K will look a lot crystal clear compare to the brownish looking.


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hmmm. Maybe what I should be asking is what is a good mr16 bulb suitable to grow plants. Lol. I've seen them online before but have heard of some bad reviews of units melting and exploding. I figured the fluval bulbs were a good bet as they were actual aquarium bulbs designed to be aquarium safe.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

generally speaking if the bulb is in an enclosure, i wouldn't go above 4-5W total bulb rating. When you go higher than that, rather than provide a better bulb format, they simply cut slots into the aluminum housing to "improve" cooling, so air movement is needed to have a bulb not overheat and die prematurely.

what you want is two 3x1W bulb, pure white or cool white. most generic bulb manufacturers dont publish specific temps but rather a generalized "look" temperature. you will want 60-90 degree optics, not 30 degrees or the spot lighting will be too much. in nano reefs people tightly pack a single row of these type of bulbs with 30 degree optics, so jumping to 60 degree optics should cut back the intensity enough and spread the light better.

as for temps








order is generally from left to right: warm, pure, daylight, cool. each manufacturer will label them slightly different. Generally anything under 10K works fine for the plants, 6500-6700 generally the prefered look, marine bulbs also call 10k and 12k daylights, despite house bulbs daylights being 5k-6.5k.

at home i use 3x3W warm whites in my pot lights and a couple lamps, but they aren't enclosed or spaced closely together so heat isn't an issue.


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

I recently put a new bulb in the 25 planted guppy/Killi tank. I went with the 10,000k and like the looks of it.  But, What would be best for the plants?


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

from what I know the best for plant growth is 6000K ~ 8800K. The only reason why you like the blue in 10000K because for your tank, it is more about the fish. Both Killi and Guppies are pretty fish and will take advantage of the Blue spectrum greatly.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I picked up a couple of 1.4W 6,000K DC LED MR11 from GBL lighting for like $10 each and it works OK for me. Replaced transformer with a $5 DC transformer from Princes Auto as well. 
Remember the Edge is a shallow tank and light intensity is proposal to the Square of the Distance from the light source. In the case of the Edge, I think the light source is around 12" from the bottom of the tank 
Guess it will depends on what plants you are keeping as well.


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

Where's gbl and is there an mr16 version with more power?? My plants are low tech grass and such. Pix of the tank are under tank journals. I don't know there names. I have a bolbotis fern. I know that. It the rest is cause it looked pretty. Lol


----------

